# Anyone watched chasing coral on Netflix yet?



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

My wife and I sat down to watch something on Netflix after a very nice dinner out last night. I saw chasing corals featured on the home screen and got excited. She is not as obsessed as I so I said I would watch it next week when I am on night shift. Anyhow, she had a hair appointment today. So I cut the grass and got right to it on the tv afterward. 
What an excellent documentary. Very beautiful shots. Was also very very sad to see the mass bleaching events that took place last year. I had no idea how bad it was. I also had no idea on the real effect of global warming and the oceans absorbing the heat in the atmosphere. We are very lucky to still have reefs. At least for now. They showed a very scary trend that would see reefs gone within my lifetime. I immediately went and stared at my tank when it was done. 
My quick take on a great piece from Netflix. 
Anyone else watched it yet? And if not, you should.


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Will check it out this weekend.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I am literally watching it at the moment.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I did last night, it's quite depressing IMO.


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Was very depressing. I shed a tear when the one area started to floures prior to bleaching and they said " I think the corals are saying hey look at me before dying"


----------



## DurhamReefer (Oct 5, 2016)

I also found it depressing, however I think it is a great documentary. Hopefully lots of people watch it and get the message. 
Really makes me want to visit as many reefs as possible before they are gone.


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow was not expecting this. It was good but depressing.


----------



## Plecopecs (Jan 10, 2017)

The Sequel 

"Chasing Marine Fish"

Would like to know amount of fish taken for the aquarium trade and die yearly....

Talk about sad!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I watched it as well and also found it depressing but interesting. On a more optimistic note, a year or so ago I watched a documentary that included successful attempts to reseed areas where coral had died off. They were small scale and were being done by towns dependent on tourism but overall looked as if the reseeding was being successful. There is hope out there! I wish I could remember the name of the documentary but it was too long ago.


----------



## SyedSher (Jul 3, 2017)

Sad to see the bleaching and die off. On another note the documentary was well done. Glad it was on Netflix.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Possible solution?

https://theconversation.com/how-farming-giant-seaweed-can-feed-fish-and-fix-the-climate-81761

Seaweeds can grow very fast - at rates more than 30 times those of land-based plants. Because they de-acidify seawater, making it easier for anything with a shell to grow, they are also the key to shellfish production. And by drawing CO₂ out of the ocean waters (thereby allowing the oceans to absorb more CO₂ from the atmosphere) they help fight climate change.
The stupendous potential of seaweed farming as a tool to combat climate change was outlined in 2012 by the University of the South Pacific's Dr Antoine De Ramon N'Yeurt and his team. Their analysis reveals that if 9% of the ocean were to be covered in seaweed farms, the farmed seaweed could produce 12 gigatonnes per year of biodigested methane which could be burned as a substitute for natural gas. The seaweed growth involved would capture 19 gigatonnes of CO₂. A further 34 gigatonnes per year of CO₂ could be taken from the atmosphere if the methane is burned to generate electricity and the CO₂ generated captured and stored. This, they say:
&#8230;could produce sufficient biomethane to replace all of today's needs in fossil-fuel energy, while removing 53 billion tonnes of CO₂ per year from the atmosphere&#8230; This amount of biomass could also increase sustainable fish production to potentially provide 200 kilograms per year, per person, for 10 billion people. Additional benefits are reduction in ocean acidification and increased ocean primary productivity and biodiversity.
Nine per cent of the world's oceans is not a small area. It is equivalent to about four and a half times the area of Australia. But even at smaller scales, kelp farming has the potential to substantially lower atmospheric CO₂, and this realisation has had an energising impact on the research and commercial development of sustainable aquaculture. But kelp farming is not solely about reducing CO₂. In fact, it is being driven, from a commercial perspective, by sustainable production of high-quality protein.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the link and the info. Hopefully we have the foresight to do these types of things before too much damage is done.


----------

